
Show HN: Caverns and Kobolds – A Text Based RPG in C++ - Akshat412
https://github.com/Akshat412/Caverns-Kobolds
======
skibz
This is a really compelling game! Great work!

So I had a crack at porting your game to macos. [1]

Everything seems to work, except the text/background colour things which
depend on some WIN32 stuff.

To make those text/background colours work on platforms other than Windows,
ANSI escape codes would have to be used.

1: [https://github.com/Akshat412/Caverns-
Kobolds/pull/2](https://github.com/Akshat412/Caverns-Kobolds/pull/2)

~~~
Akshat412
Hey man, thank you so much for the kind words! It really made my day. Will
rewriting the function I made in "resources.h" (setcolor(), from line 682)[1]
using ANSI escape codes do the job?

1\. [https://github.com/Akshat412/Caverns-
Kobolds/blob/master/Sou...](https://github.com/Akshat412/Caverns-
Kobolds/blob/master/Source%20Code/resources.h)

~~~
skibz
Yes, exactly.

If you refer to the pull request I opened on your repository, I added a
preprocessor conditional in that function for a Windows and non-Windows
implementation of the function.

The non-Windows part of the conditional just has to be written.

